# Color changing horse. Anybody else do this?



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

These pics were taken in July, Oct, and Jan.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Does he do this every year or just this past year?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Reverse roan?!? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally normal for a true roan to look "solid" when in full winter coat. You guy is a bay roan and not a red roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

From what I've seen, roans tend to have a huge range of colors they go through during the year. There's another member on here, Whisper22, who has a roan mare who looks completely different from summer to winter. Cute gelding. Love his face in the second pic.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know exactly what to call Sky. Is there such thing as a roan paint? I was told she was a sabino but I'm not sure exactly what that means. I've already posted these, a couple times actually lol, but here they are again.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes there are such things as roan paints. There are a couple of different roans, sabino, true roan, and varnish.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, there are such things as roan paints. If you google, you'll come up with tons of images. Here's an explanation of sabino: sabino horses


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My mare change her color all the time. Perhaps not as extreme as your gelding.

Some examples. 

Brown greyish









Chestnut









And sometimes she decides to have weird looking dots.


















And even almost dark brown.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok thanks. From what I read I'm pretty sure she is a sabino. But would she be a red or a blue? I'm so confused by her color change.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have any better pics Whisper?


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

I would just like to say that its cool how your horses change colors! IM a little jealous...its like Wizard of Oz in real life.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Better pictures how? Different angles?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

no ones that aren't so foggy. As in clear.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no idea if he does this every year or not. I got him in july and take pictures of him all the time and couldnt believe the changes in his coat. I did notice the other day that his coal black mane has suddenly started to get ALOT of white hairs in it. Guess I will just have to get my curry comb all warmed up for this spring so I can see what hes gonna look like for this riding season.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm, the pictures don't look foggy to me, but here are a couple more, one from that same day and one from the day I brought her home.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The other two look hazy as in you had a finger print on the lens of the camera or something. 

Still kind of does in these two as well.

But they are good enough that you horse looks to be a bay roan. Not blue, nor red, but bay.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

mine does to. these are his two extremes but he varies between the two as the seasons change. lol

Summer:











Winter:









Those are his two extrems, he varies over the course of the year lol


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, NdAppy for explaining that. 
After you said bay, I started looking into it more. Based on the description for sabino (tall white socks, bald face, and white on the belly) typically at least, bay sabino sounds like it would describe her better. I also read that bay roans would typically have a black mane and tail, where as hers is red.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Whisper from what I can see in your pictures of her, she has black points at the tops of her socks. If that is so then she is bay, nor red.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Extremely. Jealous!!!! My palomino Gelding sort of does this too, but not to this extent. IN winter mainly but sometimes during fall/summer he gets some spots on him. I don't have any pics, but I think it's just the coolest thing. Also, in his mane/tail, instead of being just white, he's gotten some gray and now some orange seeping in. It's just so cool!!!! I'll try and get some pics. The Orange is mainly at the base of his mane, but I'm thinking it'll get darker. SO EXCITED. Question also, does this coat and mane change mean he's not exactly FULL palomino???? just wondering.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

my blue roan is black in the winter and a steel gray in the summer.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Whisper from what I can see in your pictures of her, she has black points at the tops of her socks. If that is so then she is bay, nor red.


No I get that. I meant bay sabino vs bay roan.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh ok. Yeah I would say sheis Sabino roan and not "true" roan (dark head/legs roan).


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a grey appy with varnish marks who goes from looking almost completely white in the winter to a much darker grey in the summer for show season and i have a red roan mini who is almost completely solid in the winter but has an amazing summer coat i don't have pictures on my computer of the two extremes or i would post them.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow Stella your horse is beautiful!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whinney is truly a silver dapple but goes from this







to this







to this








Not as dramatic as some are, but still a big difference from summer to fall to winter.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Whisper, it might also be possible for your mare's base color to just be a very dark liver chestnut. ;3 Thought I'd throw that out there too.


----------

